# Mosquito Lagoon weather report



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

weather.com app and 'fish weather' app on iphone.

if your using a computer just go to weather.com and type in 'cape canaveral' for the area


----------



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

For the winds I use Fish Weather and the only place I have found water temps in the Lagoon (mostly for winter). It is all the way to the bottom of this page.  http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?site_no=02248380


----------

